# Hidden joints in boxes



## emilkarl (Sep 7, 2015)

Whats the most common way of making hidden joints for boxes? I've seen them around but never seen anyone make one. Any got plans for a box like any of these? I would like to know how to join the boxes and also how to fit the bottom of the box.

Pictures from 52 weeks, 52 boxes project


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Look up a form of dovetail joint. Called either a Secret, or a Mitre Dovetail









They look like just a mitre joint, until you open the up.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Also called full blind dovetails. I used them here.
I failed to miter the top tail but the rest is correct.


----------



## HornedWoodwork (Jan 28, 2015)

Blind dovetails are an excellent way to go to hide a box joint, but they are overkill on any box less than maybe 5/8" thick (based on your picture I assume those sides are around 1/2") Mitre joints are fine here and will give you the look you desire. You can reinforce a mitre joint with a simple hidden spline, but again, anything less than 5/8" that's overkill.

It should also be stated on this thread that Blind/Mitred dovetails are one of the toughest joints to cut. They can be very tedious to execute well.


----------

